# Tyranid Warriors with a pair of Bone Swords?



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

Would you ever use a unit of 8-9 Tyranid Warriors with pairs of Bone Swords?

They seem incredibly powerful, especially with the re-roll from Scything Talons.

Does anyone use this option, and how?


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

In a word, No.

I would use a unit of 3-4 with twin bone swords purely because of the cost... a unit of 8-9 is pretty expensive for a cheap warrior, but twin bone swords would make the unit 350pts or more... thats a lot of points for a unit that could be wiped out by a couple of battlecannon shots.
Also, 30+ power weapon attacks are pretty much never needed.

If you wanted to be mean to necron players then 6 units of 5 warriors with twin bone swords would be awesome... if you get into combat the crons are pretty doomed (and its hard for them to stop you since its only the monolith and heavy detroyers that can ID the warriors.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

yeah, if anything I would use bonesword and lash whip, but no, it's way too expensive for a unit.


----------



## SHarrington (Jan 7, 2010)

If I was forced to run an expensive unit of warriors, my HTH options would probably be all Bonesword+Lash Whips and then I would attach a prime with dual boneswords. After all, how many IC killer weapons do you need in a unit? Everyone else is fine with a single Powerfist in a unit, seems to apply pretty well here too.


----------



## bakoren (Nov 16, 2009)

Plus the Whip helps stop pesky things like Slaanesh DPs and anyone else who can outrun your forces.


----------



## elkhantar (Nov 14, 2008)

Personally unless I maxed out on troops I would use two units of 4-5 rather than one big über unit. That way you can be more selective with the amount of strength you want to apply to an assault.

That said, after my own tests, I won't use much CC warriors unless I DS them or outflank them. They're simply too slow for my tastes.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

160pts for 4 warriors with scything, rending and toxin is a pretty sweet deal. Throw in a 100pt alpha with boneswords and adrenal glands and you have a unit that can take a huge amount of damage (15 wounds), is going to beat pretty much anything in combat and if it takes a few S8 hits then the alpha can cover the others and if I get splatted by a battle cannon then hopefully my unit is spread out, should be in cover and is drawing fire away from my MCs.


----------



## elkhantar (Nov 14, 2008)

Hey, One quick question (and still related with the thread) would you favour the toxin + rending over the boneswords + scything or boneswords + devourer? 

If I recall correctly, It's the same points cost. The first would be clearly better vs very high toughness creatures and vehicles, but the second option, albeit it wounds less, it makes more save ignoring wounds, right?


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

If you want toxin + rending just use genestealers, they're 100x better at it.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

For mathhammer yes, stealers are better- they certainly do more damage and fleet is a big advantage.

Warriors with rending+toxin, are good because of the damage they can take. Small arms fire like lasguns/bolters will do some real damage to stealers but warriors have a better save and are, wound for wound, far cheaper (toxin+rending is 13.3pts a wound, toxin stealers are 17pts each). Even better is that warriors can have devourers instead... the only thing stopping me from doing rending/devouer/toxin is the difficulty in swapping all the arms round (devourers would need to be on the bottom arms... :cray

200pts gets you 12 stealers with toxin, or 5 warriors with toxin. The warriors have more wounds but do about half the damage of stealers but they also have the damage they will do from shooting (if with an alpha the damage the warriors do with combined shooting/combat rivals that of stealers for T3-4).
Basically put neither is better then the other, but they are used in different situations. Stealers are better stike forces while the warriors are better at holding ground when the enemy is coming right at them- the fraility vs S8 weapons is a problem but the presence of an alpha can help to protect against that (especially if in cover) and if anyone is drawn to come closae enough to melta you then you know you are in charge range (as everybody always seems to try against me- 1W off my alpha is fine if I get to wipe out the enemy unit in revenge.


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

darklove said:


> They seem incredibly powerful, especially with the re-roll from Scything Talons.


Actually, I'm pretty sure you wouldn't get both affect. Power Weapons OR reroll 1's

The rule book states you can never gain the affects of two special weapons if you have more than one. The same way a Marine couldn't reroll str8 attacks if he had a lightning claw and a powerfist. There's nothing in the Nid codex that says you gain the affects of multiple special weapons.

At least I'm sure that's the case. I'd love to be wrong.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Thats debatable- RAW says you only _use_ 1 special weapon at a time... but nids dont really _use_ weapons, when equipped with the weapon biomorphs they have bonuses that act upon themselves (for most of them). Rending/boneswords are the least clear (wounds caused by a model with.. doesnt say if its a actually a "model equipped with" or a "model using") but crushing claws/scything talons are quite clear that you just need to have the upgrades to get the benefits.

Yet again, its something we await the FAQ to clear up... its been caused by moving the CC weapons out of the 'biomorph' section and putting them on their own, without thinking about it.


----------



## SHarrington (Jan 7, 2010)

Concrete Hero said:


> Actually, I'm pretty sure you wouldn't get both affect. Power Weapons OR reroll 1's
> 
> The rule book states you can never gain the affects of two special weapons if you have more than one. The same way a Marine couldn't reroll str8 attacks if he had a lightning claw and a powerfist. There's nothing in the Nid codex that says you gain the affects of multiple special weapons.
> 
> At least I'm sure that's the case. I'd love to be wrong.


It's not that your wrong, because word for word and in the strictest interpretation, that is correct. 

BUT

If you follow that train of thought, you break a lot of those weapons.

Scything Talons/Rending Claws ... can you imagine having to choose? 
Lash Whip/ Bone Sword ... Well that would just be a waste of points if you had to choose.
Scything Talons/Scything Talons ... you would never be able to have the benefits form both if you could only choose one.

I write this off to the poor choice of words for labeling the sections. Perhaps they should have called them upgrades or something.

Its pretty evident that the RAI is not RAW here, but I would be hard pressed to actually find someone who would force me to play by RAW in this case.


----------

